
Finally asp.net core RC2 released - hitz
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2016/05/16/announcing-asp-net-core-rc2/
======
hitz
A very good change i feel is asp.net core is now just a console application
executing asp.net core libraries.Lot of benefits _we can easily self host_
same .net cli tool chain *compiling your web application to native eventually

